# my driveway is a ice rink...vid



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

since it warmed into the 40s my driveway glazed over real nice, then once it froze again made it really nasty. i've been fine with my truck because i have studded snow tries. today with my new plymouth with new all seasons i had a hell of a time getting it up the driveway. i had to break open 2 bags of sand to get it back out of the driveway (normaly never sand) haha thought i'd share the vid.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That had to suck and then she fell. I would have pushed the drive with the plow earlier in the day when it warmed up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lol dude your hilarious. everything goes on youtube! you should call fox, maybe theyll do a reality show 
we had ice like that a few weeks ago, some people with low dirveways had a good 5" of ice because of run off from a day earlier.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

it was over a week ago when it warmed up, it has not been above freezing since then..and when it did warm up there was no getting 6" of solid ice and a tiny bit of sluch off..i tried lol

yeah she fell twice..it was awsome! haha


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i got a good laugh at her comentary abd her falling at the end what a good way to end. o ya i hope shes ok. and next year stud the car tires


----------

